# Starting a v-neck specialty company, good idea? where to start?



## judahuz (May 4, 2008)

Hello, i Noticed that there arent as many cool v-necks out there as there are crew. is that because its too small of a market, or just not being taken advantage of?

how big is the market for v-necks or where can i get that info?

if i want to start with some basic stuff buying and selling online and evetually manufacture my own designs how do i get started??? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

My guess is no market. I have never had a request for a v-neck shirt.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd say it's probably because they are just not that popular. But who knows, maybe there is a secret group of v-neck loving folks just waiting for you to sell them stuff. 

I really wouldn't where to find any actual statistics for that kind of thing, but I did find some random stuff on Google:

Complex Blog » Trendhumper: V-Neck Tees

V-neck or crew? The choice isn't so simple : Style : Commercial Appeal


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I myself have never had an order for v neck shirts, ever


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

If you go to do some "market research" at the stores, you will notice that almost everything, overwhelmingly is crewneck. Very few v-neck. Some, but very few.

However, I do have a list of American Apparel's top 20 selling pieces. Keep in mind the enormous volume that AA sells. Their number 6 and number 8 best selling pieces are men's v-necks (both of them a "deep" v-neck). However, 1,2,4,5,7,9,12,13,14,18, and 19 are crew neck t's. 

Info on both sides of the issue, I suppose.


----------



## moral (May 17, 2008)

From what I've seen there is something of a niche market for v-neck shirts; they have become popular lately with some high school and college students in my area. However, I don't think the market can sustain a business on its own, since brands like American Apparel, Alternative Apparel, and BDG seem to be catering to it pretty well. I'm not saying that you couldn't get a portion of this market, but I don't think it's practical to be v-neck specific. You also have to consider that since it is something of a fad, there's no way to tell how long it will last.


----------



## artjunkie (Dec 28, 2007)

YES, i SELL hundreds of V-neck t-shirts, there is definately a market!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

most mens V neck Ts I've seen are on rather well endowed women


----------

